

Why you shouldn’t use target=_blank, and what to use instead - jalada
http://jalada.co.uk/2011/02/10/why-you-shouldnt-use-target_blank-and-what-to-use-instead.html

======
Sidnicious
Even if it were deprecated, I would probably keep using target="_blank" it as
long as it worked.

I feel that an attribute that says, "Hey, web browser, it would be great if
you opened this thing in a new window, tab, or whatever" is fundamentally
superior to binding some JavaScript code to the link's click handler.

~~~
jalada
I agree to an extent, but one useful byproduct is people who have Javascript
disabled (Noscript or similar) are perhaps the type of people that really
_hate_ sites opening in new tabs/windows, so they get what they wanted with
this method.

------
jalada
OK so it's been pointed out to me that HTML5 didn't deprecate target=_blank
like I thought. It was just XHTML that removed it, and my method uses HTML5
'data-' attributes. So it's pretty irrelevant, just carry on using
target=_blank I guess?

